# I finally got a Deere 210 to play with.



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Some of you guys might remember that I was looking for a cheap 200 series Deere to play with. I've hit all my local dealers boneyards, scanned Ebay, local newspapers, auctions, etc and all I could really find were machine that were gonna require a LOT of my time and money. I'd kinda given up on it and while driving home from work on Friday, just before July 4th, I passed a green tractor for sale. I turned around to check it out and it was a Deere 210 with a #50 cart attached to the back. The fella told me a price and I went on my way home to discuss it with my loving wife. She said yes and due to scheduling problems during the weekend, I didn't get back to the guy until Sunday. He still had it, so I bought it. The tractor runs great, the hood is completely intact with no damage that is so common on these fiberglass hoods. The only thing that really needs to be fixed is a new seat cver. Even the lights work! After checking the oil, I cut my lawn with it on Sunday afternoon. After running nothing but hydrostatic tractors for the last 25 years, it took me a while to get used to shifting gears again, but I really like it. I couldn't believe how fast 4th gear is with the variator all the way forward, it FLIES! And in creeper gear, it has enough power to pull anything that won't cause the rear wheels to spin.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

That's pretty crappy Joe to tell us all about it and not even post a picture.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I tain't got no new fangled digital camera thingy. You'll have to forgive me but I'm barely in the 21st century.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Joe...

Glad to hear of your good fortune.
Lucky thing it was 4th of July weekend, chances are most folks were
running around to (or from) someone’s house for the weekend, 
otherwise it might have been gone by Sunday.

Don’t go too long before you change that oil.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats Joe hope you enjoy it and put it to good use.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Nice find Joe! I'm glad that after all the things you've found for the rest of us you finally found what you were looking for, enjoy!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I kinda like those old gear drive Deeres. After a few hours, you will be able to change gears almost as quick as a Hydro. Real easy to shift.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

congrats on your 'new to you' tractor joe...

FYI: they have these little pen cam thingies that are pretty cheap and take a decent digital picture



heres a link to one they sell at tiger direct.. i have one that will take 10-14 pics and is real small.. they cost between 15-50 $ nowadays... 

tiger direct web cam...


----------

